# TRS32 Drive Chain



## zwonk (Jun 19, 2014)

My John Deere TRS32 Snowblower went lame on me. It has chain drive. The chain jumped off the big sprocket and I had no drive. Cleaned out the snow, saw the problem, put the chain back on, and life went on.

Now I am trying to do the off-season maintenance to prevent that problem from happening next season. The chain is REALLY a lot too long. There is no obvious adjustment. There is no master link in the chain. Looks like I need to take at least one full link, if not 2, and maybe 3.

How do I get the chain off? Do I have to undo the shaft bearing retainers and drop all of that out just to get the chain off? If I do, how do I know if I have the right length chain once I have shortened.

Snowblower is a beast and loves to eat snow. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I was able to pop my chains off with a chain breaker. You might be able to use a bolt cutter. You can just take everything out, big pain. Then you have to determine what size the chain is [ 40,41, etc, then buy parts for it. It may be worn out, and you might need new chain, and or a new sprocket, usually the smaller ones wear out. New chain is available on line, and all the usual shops. You can have them made up for you, or just buy bulk chain, and links etc and make them up yourself, you will need a chain breaker tool [ 10 or20 bucks ] to do this job. Some of the pros will chime in with expert advise also.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the serial number of the unit ???
Can't look up the right parts without it. Depending on the serial number it could be M110749 or AM122091
Once you figure that out then you can try to cross it over to it's chain #

John Deere parts look up : John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The TRS units were manufactured by Murray if that helps any.


----------

